

Vodafone Steals WebRupee’s Font Without Acknowledging It - thecancerus
http://trak.in/tags/business/2011/01/23/vodafone-steals-font-for-website

======
georgemcbay
What exactly is the complaint here? I'm not convinced after reading this and
looking around WebRupee's site that Vodafone is doing anything wrong (legally
or ethically) here.

The Apache 2 license is probably unsuitable (or at least non-ideal) for use on
a font to begin with, but if you look past that, which part of the license
have they violated?

